# Snort won't build. Two diff versions in Makefile/distinfo



## tekkitan (Jul 10, 2010)

When I try to run 'make' in /usr/ports/security/snort/, I get the following error:


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for snort-2.8.6
=> snort-2.8.6.tar.gz is not in /usr/ports/security/snort/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/security/snort/distinfo is out of date, or
=> snort-2.8.6.tar.gz is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
*** Error code 1
```


distinfo has:


```
MD5 (snort-2.8.5.3.tar.gz) = ef02aaad54746603f2cb3236fe962128
SHA256 (snort-2.8.5.3.tar.gz) = a7d9eb16427514d00926e9892c4a92b6ff1fd0f79555d8f8dce91dfa14112e6a
SIZE (snort-2.8.5.3.tar.gz) = 4730637
MD5 (snortsam-2.8.5.3.diff.gz) = 9b6d44d8ea452132044b81a01886f18b
SHA256 (snortsam-2.8.5.3.diff.gz) = 777f21e192de511d586ac2f7d79b308d97cce843d84a4f24f2559f15070d665c
SIZE (snortsam-2.8.5.3.diff.gz) = 28880
```
Makefile has the version as 2.8.6

Never installed snort on this system before. Ran make clean before and does not help. I tried turning off all of the config options as well with the same problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2010)

Contact the port's maintainer. He probably forgot to update the distfile with the new version.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/security/snort/

Alternatively you can run `# make makesum` in the port's directory to create a new entry for the 2.8.6 version.


----------



## tekkitan (Jul 10, 2010)

Sent an e-mail to the maintainer. In the meantime I manually downloaded snort-2.8.6.tar.gz and edited distinfo to reflect the size and md5sum


----------



## tekkitan (Jul 10, 2010)

Also tried make makesum, but the download locations listed in the Makefile were returning 404. That's why I did it manually.

Thanks for the help


----------



## i_masoomi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Wrong make or ports environmental variables*

1- First of all upgrade your ports, for example:
[cmd=]#portsnap fetch[/cmd]
after that:
[cmd=] #portsnap extract[/cmd]
after that
[cmd=] #portsnap upsdate[/cmd]

2- if upgrading does not make everything OK, then you may have something wrong in your make.conf file; for example one of the ports you have currently installed may have written something wrong in your /etc/make.conf. In my case I found my /etc/make.conf as such:


```
# added by use.perl 2010-07-06 10:24:37
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
BSDPORTMK?=		${PORTSDIR}/ports-mgmt/portmk/Mk/bsd.port.mk
BSDPORTSUBDIRMK?=	${PORTSDIR}/ports-mgmt/portmk/Mk/bsd.port.subdir.mk
```

Comment the two bottom lines and everything became ok. (chang the above as the following) like this:


```
# added by use.perl 2010-07-06 10:24:37
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
#BSDPORTMK?=		${PORTSDIR}/ports-mgmt/portmk/Mk/bsd.port.mk
#BSDPORTSUBDIRMK?=	${PORTSDIR}/ports-mgmt/portmk/Mk/bsd.port.subdir.mk
```
 
Hope this help you.


----------

